# Spanish woman claims ownership of the Sun



## Boscotheclown (Nov 27, 2010)

http://news.ninemsn.com.au/world/8171119/spanish-woman-claims-ownership-of-the-sun



> After billions of years the Sun finally has an owner — a woman from Spain's soggy region of Galicia says she's registered the star at a local notary public as being her property.
> 
> Angeles Duran, 49, told the online edition of daily El Mundo on Friday she took the step in September after reading about an American man who had registered himself as the owner of the moon and most planets in our Solar System.
> 
> ...



Joking? or Insane?


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 27, 2010)

Fruitcake. No one will take her seriously.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 27, 2010)

i laughed at the part where she says she wants to be payed for everyone using the sun


----------



## BigSams (Nov 27, 2010)

That's a rather odd first post. Pretty funny though.


----------



## Edward (Nov 27, 2010)

It was all good till she wanted people to pay to use the sun D:


----------



## jms_gears1 (Nov 27, 2010)

'Im not paying'


----------



## Logan (Nov 27, 2010)

That made my day. Especially the part about charging people for using the sun.
Guess I'll just stop using it. Kinda pointless anyway <_<


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 27, 2010)

We should all boycott the sun.


----------



## imaghost (Nov 27, 2010)

She will be making a ton of money since everyone uses our Sun... her Sun... in some way, the beach, lighting their way to work, solar energy and many other uses. 

Their laws do not apply here so I really don't care what happens. As a joke, it is okay. It sounds as if this woman is being serious, which makes her a complete idiot. You cannot make the world a better place by saying you own something and taking everyone's money because they used it, when they used it for thousands of years. Just because you know the law and can back your claim legally does not make you smart. How do you improve an economy when you take all the people's money and give it to the government?

I am going to claim the word "the" and charge everyone for saying it. I will be sure to make the economy better and end world hunger.


----------



## bigbee99 (Nov 27, 2010)

lol, this was a funny post, maybe I should buy a star


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 27, 2010)

imaghost said:


> I am going to claim the word "the" and charge everyone for saying it. I will be sure to make the economy better and end world hunger.


 
well now I claim the word "a". And instead of only giving 10% to ending world hunger, I will give half of it to ending world hunger, and keep the other half myself. Screw giving any of it to the government.


----------



## kdawg123 (Nov 27, 2010)

I wonder if she expects full payment from all of the plants and animals that use it to.

This is a perfect example of people being stupid and expecting everybody to play along with them.


----------



## r_517 (Nov 27, 2010)

she WILL make money because she's famous now lol


----------



## Cool Frog (Nov 27, 2010)

Actually... instead of me paying her how about we sue her for her property causing damage to us?
She is causing worldwide skin cancer, shrinkage of my grapes, nearly constant abuse to my house with all the ultra-violet rays, and surely her property causing blindness and car crashes,with countless damages that she could be accountable for.


----------



## goatseforever (Nov 27, 2010)

"There was no snag, I backed my claim legally, *I am not stupid*, I know the law. I did it but anyone else could have done it, it simply occurred to me first."

HA!


----------



## imaghost (Nov 27, 2010)

Cool Frog said:


> Actually... instead of me paying her how about we sue her for her property causing damage to us?
> She is causing worldwide skin cancer, shrinkage of my grapes, nearly constant abuse to my house with all the ultra-violet rays, and surely her property causing blindness and car crashes,with countless damages that she could be accountable for.


 
Good idea, should have thought of that. If she does start collecting, I think she might have a price on her head. 
I have to pay to research the Sun, I am going to own the word "Spain" in every language. Then I will only make her pay when she uses the word on anything, address etc. 

We will make sure she does not become even remotely close to what she thinks will happen.


----------



## avgdi (Nov 27, 2010)

goatseforever said:


> "There was no snag, I backed my claim legally, *I am not stupid*, I know the law. I did it but anyone else could have done it, it simply occurred to me first."
> 
> HA!



I thought the same thing.

BTW, has anyone claimed the oceans yet? If not, I will.


----------



## Escher (Nov 27, 2010)

Damn, I should get around to patenting photosynthesis sometime soon.


----------



## y3k9 (Nov 27, 2010)

Alright that's it, I am claiming all parallel universes, and will sue the UN or someone else for me not being able to see my possessions.


----------



## souljahsu (Nov 27, 2010)

I think she has some problems...


----------



## SWelsh1000 (Nov 27, 2010)

HaHa This woman's funny


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 27, 2010)

Let's see her fly to the sun. And put her name on it.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 27, 2010)

This (and the other thread on the Rubik's Cube patent) reminds me of one of my favorite websites:
http://www.magnus-opus.com/


----------



## TK 421 (Nov 27, 2010)

Bigbee, buy a galaxy. It's much more cheaper than buying single stars

ON the OP.

WHAT? If she charges me, I'll throw her my stone hard storebought at her face

I have to patent the moon. At a very short time

Waittaminute doesn't Jesus own the sun?

EDIT:

I support this post




~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Let's see her fly to the sun. And put her name on it.


----------



## DGraciaRubik (Nov 27, 2010)

The real joke is that in Galicia they have around 30 days with sun per year.


----------



## ChrisBird (Nov 27, 2010)

But... the plants use the sun too...
And so do the animals...
And what about reptiles who NEED it to live?

She won't be getting money from all those. She's gunna be pissed....


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 27, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> i laughed at the part where she says she wants to be payed for everyone using the sun



Same 

lol. Why would anyone want to own a planet or star anyway? The person who "owns" it is never going to go there -_-

EDIT: I claim the English Language. Everyone should pay me millions to be legally allowed to speak English.


----------



## Slash (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm gonna buy the whole Andromeda galaxy for my girlfriend^^ It's one month to Christmas so I have time


----------



## Rinfiyks (Nov 27, 2010)

Slash said:


> I'm gonna buy the whole Andromeda galaxy for my girlfriend^^ It's one month to Christmas so I have time


 
No you're not.
I am the owner of time itself, and I forbid everyone from buying anything that is affected by time.


----------



## LearningCode (Nov 27, 2010)

I own the only star that matters..
The Death Star..

Give me all your money or I will use the star.. ^^


----------



## Stefan (Nov 27, 2010)

uberCuber said:


> well now I claim the word "a".


 
I claim all typos and other language mistakes. So I don't care when people write perfectly, but if you make a mistake, I'll make you pay.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 27, 2010)

I claim the letter "e", the most used letter in the English dictionary

stefan, you have to pay me 13 times


----------



## abctoshiro (Nov 27, 2010)

I claim that the Earth should pay me a hundred dollars for each person living in it.


----------



## Your Mother (Nov 27, 2010)

I don't need the sun. I use torches.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 27, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> I claim the letter "e", the most used letter in the English dictionary
> 
> stefan, you have to pay me 13 times


 
No, I did that prior to your claim, so that was ok and you won't obtain anything from... uh... I.


----------



## Winball (Nov 27, 2010)

We should blame her for global warming and skin cancer.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 27, 2010)

Stefan said:


> No, I did that prior to your claim, so that was ok and you won't obtain anything from... uh... I.


 True I made the announcement on this forum after your post, although I actually patented it~2 minutes 11 seconds before your post
Pay up.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 27, 2010)

Sorry guys. I just bought the exclusive rights to all of you. Pay up.


----------



## kdawg123 (Nov 27, 2010)

Well I already claimed oxygen, so everytime you breath you owe me a quarter. Which means in about 3 seconds I will gain a profit of 15,000,000 USD.


----------



## aronpm (Nov 27, 2010)

Sorry, I own the big bang, and everything that happened as a result of that. So all the hydrogen in the universe is mine. And you guessed it, that included stars like the Sun. Oh, and since I own the stars, that oxygen is actually mine. Also, the lead made from stars is mine too, and since your blood has hemoglobin which has iron, your blood belongs to me too. How dare you give away my stuff to blood banks.

Also I call shotgun on reverse-time-cause-effect ownership; I also own what _caused_ the big bang.


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 27, 2010)

What a stupid cow.


----------



## Boscotheclown (Nov 27, 2010)

I found a picture of her.


----------



## da25centz (Nov 27, 2010)

I now own Carbon, and everything made from it. Come, my carbon-based minions, follow your master's every wish and command


----------



## Edward (Nov 27, 2010)

da25centz said:


> I now own Carbon, and everything made from it. Come, my carbon-based minions, follow your master's every wish and command


 
Erm, sorry but I just bought air. So shh.


----------



## da25centz (Nov 27, 2010)

alright. give me your carbon-based lungs and you can have your precious air


----------



## Edward (Nov 27, 2010)

da25centz said:


> alright. give me your carbon-based lungs and you can have your precious air


 
D: A conflict 
*Cuts off your air supply, and claims that you didn't pay the fee*


----------



## bluedasher (Nov 27, 2010)

LOL, very funny! I'm gonna start charging people for every footstep they take on _my_ Earth.


----------



## da25centz (Nov 27, 2010)

om noom nom nom nom nom nom
i eats your air


----------



## Edward (Nov 27, 2010)

da25centz said:


> om noom nom nom nom nom nom
> i eats your air


 
That'll five hundred dolla.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 27, 2010)

I claim all the blood in the world. Spill it, pay. Have it circulated, pay. Donate it, still pay.
I claim electricity. 
I claim all water. Including the incredibly large percentage in your body. Whales and all you other sushi, pay up.
Finally, I claim all atoms. Get out your wallets.


----------



## Edward (Nov 27, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> I claim all the blood in the world. Spill it, pay. Have it circulated, pay. Donate it, still pay.
> I claim electricity.
> I claim all water. Including the incredibly large percentage in your body. Whales and all you other sushi, pay up.
> Finally, I claim all atoms. Get out your wallets.


 
cool story bro
btw, multiply how many breaths you just took by 5, add them to your weight height and shoe size, and multiply that number by 10. That's how much you owe me.


----------



## BigSams (Nov 27, 2010)

I think this kind of attention is exactly what she wanted.


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 27, 2010)

From Stefan's posts, I've added to the 8-ball. =D


----------



## kdawg123 (Nov 27, 2010)

I own Pluto. Too bad it's not a planet....
I also claimed the letter Q. 
I now own the two least important things in our universe.


----------



## Rinfiyks (Nov 27, 2010)

kdawg123 said:


> I also claimed the letter Q.


Someone else beat you to that one.


----------



## TK 421 (Nov 27, 2010)

TheRubiksGod would claim everything and wins all over you, because he is the rubiks GOD




LearningCode said:


> I own the only star that matters..
> The Death Star..
> 
> Give me all your money or I will use the star.. ^^


 
Your machine is obsolete.

I have a Death Star 2. Completely built from the plans of the original Death Star 2 which was destroyed at the battle of endor.

I found the plans on a Supercomputer hard disk on one of the ruins.


*Shoots force-guided Proton Torpedo at the ventilation shaft of your Death Star 1*


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 27, 2010)

Edward said:


> cool story bro
> btw, multiply how many breaths you just took by 5, *add them to your weight height and shoe size, and multiply that number by 10*. That's how much you owe me.



...You calling me fat?!


----------



## TK 421 (Nov 27, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> ...You calling me fat?!


 
i think he meant math, not adding your weight...


----------



## Edward (Nov 27, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> ...You calling me fat?!


 
Yeah sure whatever. Either way, gimme mai monay.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 27, 2010)

Edward said:


> multiply how many breaths you just took by 5, add them to your weight height and shoe size, and multiply that number by 10. That's how much you owe me.



How do you add values without unit and with incompatible units? And how does that result in a number? And how is he supposed to give you the number he owes you?


----------



## TK 421 (Nov 27, 2010)

Stefan said:


> How do you add values without unit and with incompatible units? And how does that result in a number? And how is he supposed to give you the number he owes you?


 
converts the MM CM KG MG to 1 dollar maybe?


----------



## whauk (Nov 27, 2010)

she should turn the sun off to punish the "not-payers"


----------



## Stefan (Nov 27, 2010)

whauk said:


> she should turn the sun off to punish the "not-payers"


 
She already knows the man who owns the moon, they just need to cooperate.


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 27, 2010)

^lol


----------



## Cool Frog (Nov 27, 2010)

I claim all money in the world.
I also claim imaginary money.
This living thing is getting expensive... I guess I will have to pay for all your guys debt too. (see how nice I am, can we all just get along


----------



## Dene (Nov 27, 2010)

Cool Frog said:


> Actually... instead of me paying her how about we sue her for her property causing damage to us?
> She is causing worldwide skin cancer, shrinkage of my grapes, nearly constant abuse to my house with all the ultra-violet rays, and surely her property causing blindness and car crashes,with countless damages that she could be accountable for.


 
Exactly what I was thinking. I got severely burnt by her sun yesterday. I WANT COMPENSATION!


----------



## kvaele (Nov 27, 2010)

Let's boycot the sun. If anyone needs me, I'll be in my basement.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 27, 2010)

Put sunscreen on. It's not her responsibility if you get sun burnt.


----------



## shelley (Nov 27, 2010)

kvaele said:


> Let's boycot the sun. If anyone needs me, I'll be in my basement.


 
What are you going to eat?


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Nov 27, 2010)

forcing people to use the sun. i smell a lawsuit.


----------



## aronpm (Nov 27, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> I claim all the blood in the world. Spill it, pay. Have it circulated, pay. Donate it, still pay.
> I claim electricity.
> I claim all water. Including the incredibly large percentage in your body. Whales and all you other sushi, pay up.
> Finally, I claim all atoms. Get out your wallets.



Sorry bro.

Read my post; blood is mine.
Electricity = flow of electrons, which come from the big bang. I guess that's mine too.
Water? That's just a molecule, formed out of atoms, which formed in stars/the big bang. I guess water is mine also.
See above.

Oh, and the guy who said carbon is his: carbon is formed during stellar nucleosynthesis, which, as you know, happens in stars, which are mine. So, carbon is mine, not yours.


----------



## Cool Frog (Nov 27, 2010)

I think we are all running monopolies here.


----------



## Dene (Nov 28, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Put sunscreen on. It's not her responsibility if you get sun burnt.


 
So what are you saying I have to spend money to block out the sun and spend money to get the privilege of using the sun? That's absurd. The sun is now her responsibility therefore any damage it causes is solely her responsibility. Just like if she left her car parked without the handbrake on and it rolled into my car she would be responsible.


----------



## vcuber13 (Nov 28, 2010)

aronpm said:


> Sorry bro.
> 
> Read my post; blood is mine.
> Electricity = flow of electrons, which come from the big bang. I guess that's mine too.
> ...


 
you can have atoms, but i call strings


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow... just wow...


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 28, 2010)

Dene said:


> So what *are you saying I have to spend money to block out the sun *and _spend money to get the privilege of using the sun?_ That's absurd. The sun is now her responsibility therefore any damage it causes is solely her responsibility. Just like if she left her car parked without the handbrake on and it rolled into my car she would be responsible.


* Yes.*
_No, you can always steal it and then put it back where it belongs._
Now THAT made me laugh!


cuberkid10 said:


> Wow... just wow...


 
Kinda sums it up, don't cha think?


----------



## souljahsu (Nov 28, 2010)

I claim space.
Everyone who is using space owns me a dollar for every cubic meter they use.
Pay up!


----------



## vcuber13 (Nov 28, 2010)

i think that falls under the atoms catagory


----------



## kdawg123 (Nov 28, 2010)

Well I claim god, which apparently created the big bang. Or so I'm told....


----------



## aronpm (Nov 28, 2010)

aronpm said:


> Also I call shotgun on reverse-time-cause-effect ownership; I also own what _caused_ the big bang.


 


kdawg123 said:


> Well I claim god, which apparently created the big bang. Or so I'm told....


 
And because there are several theories about what caused the big bang (colliding membranes, strings etc) I own all possibilities.


----------



## Boscotheclown (Nov 28, 2010)

I claim ownership of the spice.


----------



## kdawg123 (Nov 28, 2010)

I claim ownership of the old spice guy. Everybody knows that he is 4x as good as Chuck Norris.


----------



## BigSams (Nov 28, 2010)

This thread needs to die already :fp


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 28, 2010)

Stefan said:


> She already knows the man who owns the moon, they just need to cooperate.


 
Shouldn't the man who owns the moon have to pay royalties?


----------



## splinteh (Nov 28, 2010)

OMG! So who's gonna claim the universe?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 28, 2010)

I own the thoughts in your mind.
I own the 1st, 2nd, 3rd, 4th, 5th, 6th, 7th, 8th, 9th, 10th, 11th dimensions.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Nov 28, 2010)

aronpm said:


> And because there are several theories about what caused the big bang (colliding membranes, strings etc) I own all possibilities.


 
I own physics, so you owe me.


----------



## aronpm (Nov 28, 2010)

EnterPseudonym said:


> I own physics, so you owe me.


 
You own the study of something, so you own that something? I don't think so.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Nov 28, 2010)

aronpm said:


> You own the study of something, so you own that something? I don't think so.


doesnt matter, i still own it


----------



## y3k9 (Nov 28, 2010)

Their seems to be a lot of monopolies going on.


----------



## TK 421 (Nov 28, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Shouldn't the man who owns the moon have to pay royalties?


 
for what?

the sun shining at the moon every night?


----------



## Stefan (Nov 28, 2010)

About owning the moon and apparently actually making money with it:
http://moonsayles.net16.net/


----------



## kdawg123 (Nov 28, 2010)

Well I own a delicious strawberry pastry. Not anymore


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 28, 2010)

Dene said:


> Exactly what I was thinking. I got severely burnt by her sun yesterday. I WANT COMPENSATION!


 
If she wants to avoid future lawsuits, then she'll have to put a warning on the sun that it can cause burns.

Also, if this was actually done legally, then under what jurisdiction? If this was actually done legally, as is claimed, then legal claims like this can be made in that jurisdiction right? Can we convince any of her neighbors in the same town to sue her for sunburns?


----------



## shelley (Nov 28, 2010)

Dene said:


> So what are you saying I have to spend money to block out the sun and spend money to get the privilege of using the sun? That's absurd. The sun is now her responsibility therefore any damage it causes is solely her responsibility. Just like if she left her car parked without the handbrake on and it rolled into my car she would be responsible.


 
Does that mean you can sue the water company if your kid drowned in the bathtub?


----------



## da25centz (Nov 28, 2010)

shelley said:


> Does that mean you can sue the water company if your kid drowned in the bathtub?


 
no but you can sue the water company if a giant water tower explodes on your house and your kid drowns then


----------



## PatrickJameson (Nov 28, 2010)

shelley said:


> Does that mean you can sue the water company if your kid drowned in the bathtub?


 
I don't believe this is the same thing. With Dene's case a needed utility, in this case the sun, can be used in a normal amount and there would still be injuries caused by it. In the case of drowning in a bathtub water is misused, as it is not intended to be breathed in. The sun is intended to be shined upon everyone who uses it.


----------



## Nestor (Nov 28, 2010)

I claim superstrings and time. I only need to set a fee appart to Phoenix Death since he claimed all dimensions on which strings execute their movements..


----------



## Bryan (Nov 28, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> Also, if this was actually done legally, then under what jurisdiction? If this was actually done legally, as is claimed, then legal claims like this can be made in that jurisdiction right? Can we convince any of her neighbors in the same town to sue her for sunburns?



Yeah, I've been thinking about this from a purely practical point of view and wondering if ownership without backing of a government is really worth anything. For example, the land I own, if I have any disputes on it and people are trespassing (according to the laws of the government), then the police (government) helps gets those people off.

If I were to try and attack people who weren't trepassing (according to the government) but trespassing according to my own weird "law", then the government is not going to back me up and I'll be in trouble. And even though it's my land, I still must follow the laws of the US government.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 29, 2010)

UnAbusador said:


> I claim superstrings and time. I only need to set a fee appart to Phoenix Death since he claimed all dimensions on which strings execute their movements..


 
Woohoo!

Btw, 100th post here


----------



## shelley (Nov 29, 2010)

To everyone laying claim to anything they can think of (and this includes the woman claiming the sun): you're missing one important consideration. Do you have a flag?


----------



## stiwi griffin (Nov 29, 2010)

Mr. Burns II, the revenge. btw i think that a neighbour of me having the Sun is pretty good


----------



## r_517 (Nov 29, 2010)

> Hours after learning of Angeles Duran's claim of ownership of the Sun, former Vice President, Al Gore has filed a law suit in U.S. Federal court against the woman for damages caused by global warming.
> "I'm seriously considering including Spain in our suit", Gore told I.N.N. reporters.
> "Duran will be collecting ginormous fees from users of solar energy; she says she'll be giving half the money to the Spanish government. She can't hide the money that easily."
> "It really burns my ass that she believes she can profit from this," Gore said.
> ...


 things are getting more interesting


----------



## LearningCode (Dec 2, 2010)

Hahahaha,
The world continues to make me cry in shame and laugh at the same time


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 2, 2010)

r_517 said:


> > Hours after learning of Angeles Duran's claim of ownership of the Sun, former Vice President, Al Gore has filed a law suit in U.S. Federal court against the woman for damages caused by global warming.
> > "I'm seriously considering including Spain in our suit", Gore told I.N.N. reporters.
> > "Duran will be collecting ginormous fees from users of solar energy; she says she'll be giving half the money to the Spanish government. She can't hide the money that easily."
> > "It really burns my ass that she believes she can profit from this," Gore said.
> ...



sure are...


----------

